# Need suggestions on a cat litter mat!



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

My first question is: Do they even work? If so, what are your suggestions? I've seen some for around $30, but I was hoping not to spend that much for a piece of rubber or carpet:!::!::!:

Emma sleeps with me at night, so when she uses the potty in the middle of the night, she tracks the litter right back into my bed. Eeeeeew!

Thank you!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I have one, it's just a cheapie I got at Petco for like $13 (because, like you, I didn't want to spend a ton of money on a _mat_, heh). I use Feline Pine as my litter, so I don't have too much trouble with tracking (it's pelleted form), until it starts breaking down with their urine into a sawdust like consistency (but if it gets to be a tracking problem at that point, I know it's time to clean the box ). The mat works pretty well catching most of it, it's just a soft one, but it's pretty large so it catches most of the litter that follows them out, and my bathroom floor catches the rest...which is just a simple sweep up for me. 

As a side note, my one girl, Rochelle, likes to think of the mat as a toy and a scratching mat all in one, so she gets some added entertainment out of it as well.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats jump completely over one of mine. I switched to plush bath mats, easier to wash and/or vacuum.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

My girls would jump right over the mat no matter where I put it, so it got tossed eventually. I think it depends on the cat, but I believe some kitties hate the feel of the mats on their paws. Have you tried moving the litter box farther from your bed so she has to walk a little farther before jumping in bed? I notice that my girls track litter ten to fifteen feet away from the box but it's not bad beyond that as long as I vacuum regularly.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

WhiteKitties said:


> Have you tried moving the litter box farther from your bed so she has to walk a little farther before jumping in bed?
> I notice that my girls track litter ten to fifteen feet away from the box but it's not bad beyond that as long as I vacuum regularly.


Ditto. I use two car floor-mats for the kitties. One is in front of the litterbox in the master bedroom and the larger mat is in front of the LitterChest in the office.
I find that regular vacuuming helps the best. Litter will *always* be scattered a bit, but generally most of it lands on the car-mats and I can just lift/dump it back into the l'box or L'Chest. I also keep a small whisk-broom w/ pan next to each box for a quick sweep-up between vacuumings. _I've learned that by running the pan, digging it into the carpet as I push it forward in a flat-ish, sweeping motion, works better than trying to sweep the litter crumbles into the pan with the whisk-broom._


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You get what you pay for. I have two of these, one in front of each box. Recommended them to someone a few weeks ago and the feedback was that they were "da bomb". Get the largest one you can fit in the area so they can't jump over it.

Stylette XL Tufted Litter Catcher Mat - Cat - Free Ship - PetSmart


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just picked up two of those gigantic industrial size cheapo door mats in black that they have at home depot and lowes.

Cats don't jump over it, I don't think they could, and it works as a door mat should, catching debris. 

It lines almost the whole closet though, so I suppose it depends on where you are putting your litterbox. I'd recommend a closet though, as you can put a cat door on it and then its out of sight and smell (just don't forget the kitties can smell it still and don't neglect it too long).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Doodle, is it a 'carpet' type of mat? I really like the size of the one you posted.
One I haven't tried, but thought was a good design, was a mat I saw that was plastic with little .... squiggle-things(?) .... interspersed all over the top of the mat. It looked like crooked twisty-ties curled all over the top, or a very loose brillo-pad. I felt it was designed to be springy to help kitty-toes release litter between their pads and collect it in the mat. I don't know how easy it would be to shake back into the litterbox, though.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

BTW, if she just STARTED sleeping with you, I'd put the nix on that early so they don't get in the habit, and just put a cat bed nearby.

If you use a litter that is at all dusty, they can track that dust onto their tails at times, and no littermat will fix that. Wesley just had his breakfast at 5AM today, jumped in bed (knows he's not supposed to) while I was asleep and promptly barfed the food he ate too fast by my head... yay. And it'll get full of cat hair and dander and generally I just don't think is super hygienic when it gets down to it. 

Its so nice and cuddly, but just be 110% sure you want them in bed for the next 15 years first.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> Doodle, is it a 'carpet' type of mat? I really like the size of the one you posted.
> One I haven't tried, but thought was a good design, was a mat I saw that was plastic with little .... squiggle-things(?) .... interspersed all over the top of the mat. It looked like crooked twisty-ties curled all over the top, or a very loose brillo-pad. I felt it was designed to be springy to help kitty-toes release litter between their pads and collect it in the mat. I don't know how easy it would be to shake back into the litterbox, though.


Nope not carpet...that mat is the one with the squiggle thingies...looks like silly string to me. I've had them for at least 5 years maybe longer and they hold up great. 

They shake out well or I vacuum them. Every once in a while I take them outside and and really shake them out and hose them down. You could probably also soak them in the tub for a while.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Nope not carpet...that mat is the one with the squiggle thingies...looks like silly string to me. I've had them for at least 5 years maybe longer and they hold up great.
> They shake out well or I vacuum them. Every once in a while I take them outside and and really shake them out and hose them down. You could probably also soak them in the tub for a while.


Awesome! I think I'll have to get one and give it a try for the high-traffic L'Chest in the office. 
Do you see a pattern, here? First it was the DuraScoop and now it's the LitterMat! (laughs)


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

I liked the look of the Stylette mat, but cost is pretty high, plus the fact that it reads like it works best for tracking; and I need something more for helping the litter to fall out of her paws, that type. Like I said, it's not that I don't sweep and vacuum; it's that during the night, when I'm sleeping, is when she's tracking it into my bed. And the litter box is in the utility room, which is maybe 15 to 20 feet away. 

I know there are some with some kind of long ridges in them some kind of way that is supposed to help release the litter from the paws some special way when stepping on the mat.

Thanks!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Time Bandit, tell me more of that type of litter that you're speaking of, please. That might help a lot. I'm unaware of the different types of litter these days. That might help as well, along with a mat. 

And if anyone else has any litter suggestions, I'm all ears on that too! I'm gonna get these all down one of these days. Thank God you guys are here!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

The litter box is far enough away, yes; it's just that it's in the middle of the night when she tracks it in bed. It's really not a problem anywhere else, except right around her L box. But I know it's around some places nearby because I can hear it being sucked up in the vaccum cleaner!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

The solution has probably already been found, but I'll just give my info. It doesn't really help, anyway... I just want to join in the posting! LOL

I use thin, clear, plastic carpet runners (bought at Home Depot). Doesn't really stop the tracking, but it IS easier to clean up when they decided to go BESIDE the box, instead of INSIDE the box. Paper towel and wipe up, instead of having to scrub the carpet with a brush and liquid cleaner and shampoo machine and all that.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> If you use a litter that is at all dusty, they can track that dust onto their tails at times, and no littermat will fix that.


I hear what you're saying! But as far as the tail collecting litter, not a problem, as Emma is a Manx and has no tail! At least that's one problem I won't have. YEA!!!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

So nobody has tried the ones that look kind of like a bunch of straws laying side by side, but longer? I know that's a terrible description, but I can't think of anything else right now. They're not the squiggly kind or the carpet kind; I know that. I think I found them at Target, but I wanted to check here first to see what kind works best.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

KKdaniels said:


> Time Bandit, tell me more of that type of litter that you're speaking of, please. That might help a lot. I'm unaware of the different types of litter these days. That might help as well, along with a mat.
> 
> And if anyone else has any litter suggestions, I'm all ears on that too! I'm gonna get these all down one of these days. Thank God you guys are here!


Of course.  It's called Feline Pine, and it's made of...all natural pine!  It comes in two types, original (comes in pine pellets) or clumping (almost a sawdust consistency). I've tried both, but I decided I didn't like the clumping as I have a long-haired cat and the sawdust like litter would stick to her fur every time. The original as I said starts off as pine pellets, and as the cat urinates the pine breaks down into a dust. If you use the original I recommend getting a litter scoop with _very _wide slots. The pellets are rather large and if you have a scoop with slots too small, you will end up either making a lot of extra work for yourself sifting through pellets and poop, or you'll end up wasting a lot of litter. Other than that it's a really great product and it's worked for me in our two cat, one litter box home.

Taken right from the Feline Pine website (which I suggest you check out, if your interested further). These are their main selling points for the litter:


Chemical Free and Safe for Your Cat
Neutralizes Odor Naturally
No Dust and No Tracking
Designed for Multiple Cat Homes

Hope this helps!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you, Time Bandit! This is great info. 

So is it pretty easy on scooping up the poop too? My litte Emma has some issues right now, a diaphragmatic hernia, and she has to go to the potty quite often. I do need something that will be good control.

Is that the only place you've found it? Anywhere local? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My two cats share a litter one litter box(their choice). One is a big litter kicker, the other thinks it's fun to charge out fast after he's covered his business and sometimes tips it over, so I have a covered box. To prevent the charging I have it faced into a corner (about 2 ft. from the corner) and I found the best thing to take off the clumping litter from their paws is a fluffy bath mat. It's easy to shake off the litter back into the box, and wash it when it needs it. I've tried other types of mats like door mats, but a deep pile fluffy one works best for me.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

catloverami said:


> and I found the best thing to take off the clumping litter from their paws is a fluffy bath mat.


So now I have to ask: The kind of fluffy that is a tighter weave but a nice pile or the kind that is more of a looser fluffy weave?

Isn't this crazy! But inquiring minds need to know! I want a night of sleep without rolling into litter. YUK!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

KKdaniels said:


> Thank you, Time Bandit! This is great info.
> 
> So is it pretty easy on scooping up the poop too? My litte Emma has some issues right now, a diaphragmatic hernia, and she has to go to the potty quite often. I do need something that will be good control.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome!  

Yes it is easy to scoop, but only if you have a scoop with _very _wide slots, as the pellets are rather large...I just scoop, shake, and the pellets fall through with the poop left behind...easy. 

I'm not sure where you are, but I can find it in several places in Raleigh, NC...PetSmart, Petco, and Food Lion (my favorite place because it's cheapest).


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> Yes it is easy to scoop, but only if you have a scoop with _very _wide slots, as the pellets are rather large...I just scoop, shake, and the pellets fall through with the poop left behind...easy.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are, but I can find it in several places in Raleigh, NC...PetSmart, Petco, and Food Lion (my favorite place because it's cheapest).


Okay, so even when the poop is a bit runny, which happens sometimes with Emma? I know you said the urine turns to dust sort of, but the poop is what has me concerned. I mean, it doesn't clump at all, right? I love the idea, but I have to be sure it'll work for her. 

We have a Food Tiger here; must be Food Lion's cousin! Tee hee.... but that's very good to know that I can get it local. We have a PetSmart here as well. I'm bound to run out of questions soon:!: Thank you.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

KKdaniels said:


> Okay, so even when the poop is a bit runny, which happens sometimes with Emma? I know you said the urine turns to dust sort of, but the poop is what has me concerned. I mean, it doesn't clump at all, right? I love the idea, but I have to be sure it'll work for her.
> 
> We have a Food Tiger here; must be Food Lion's cousin! Tee hee.... but that's very good to know that I can get it local. We have a PetSmart here as well. I'm bound to run out of questions soon:!: Thank you.


If you are worried about softer poop, then you could do a mixture of both the clumping and the pellets. That way you could still have the benefit of the poop clumping, and the urine just turning to dust. I was actually running the mixture myself while I was switching my cats from dry to canned food, as their stools tended to be a little softer than normal, and it worked great. I still had the benefit of very low odor, and since both Feline Pine types are made of the same natural stuff, I felt good about giving it to my kitties to use. 

Not sure what a Food Tiger is, but it never hurts to check! I know it's a rather new item at Food Lion, so maybe you'll see it soon if it's not already there.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> If you are worried about softer poop, then you could do a mixture of both the clumping and the pellets. That way you could still have the benefit of the poop clumping, and the urine just turning to dust.


I love this idea! That's exactly what I'll try. Thank you so much. 

Does dry food cause the poop to be softer? I didn't know that either. 

Now if I can just find out about that certain type of litter mat I'm curious about, I might be good to go on this issue!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think in order for a littermat to 'work' it needs to be constructed in such a way that the cats' paws spread out as they step on it, releasing any litter granules stuck between their toes/pads. In that regard, I think the one Doodle showed would work well, and the one described as 'long straws' sounds like it'd do the job, too. In general, I'd say the more steps you can get your cat to make on those types of surfaces, the more toes will be spread and drop litter granules on the mat and not be carried through the home.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> I think in order for a littermat to 'work' it needs to be constructed in such a way that the cats' paws spread out as they step on it, releasing any litter granules stuck between their toes/pads. In that regard, I think the one Doodle showed would work well, and the one described as 'long straws' sounds like it'd do the job, too. In general, I'd say the more steps you can get your cat to make on those types of surfaces, the more toes will be spread and drop litter granules on the mat and not be carried through the home.


My thoughts exactly! You worded it much better than I, though.  If nobody else replies on that type, I think I'll go ahead and get one of those. Or maybe two or three. Like you alluded to, I guess I may need to make a floor runner out of them!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

KKdaniels said:


> My thoughts exactly! You worded it much better than I, though.  If nobody else replies on that type, I think I'll go ahead and get one of those. Or maybe two or three. Like you alluded to, I guess I may need to make a floor runner out of them!


The only problem with getting a bunch of the "real" litterpad ones is that they are expensive enough just for one. Chaching!

I do agree the paw needs to spread with somewhere for the litter to fall, and the longer the better.

This worked for my particular circumstances (the matt has channels along its length and by the time they reach the cat door 99% of the litter should be gone.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5059249800_8c13cc4e99_b.jpg


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

KKdaniels said:


> I love this idea! That's exactly what I'll try. Thank you so much.
> 
> Does dry food cause the poop to be softer? I didn't know that either.


As far as I know, dry isn't a leading cause of soft poop, but it is a factor in many other kitty health issues of the bad variety. The girls had softer poop when I switched them from dry to canned, because it wasn't something their little digestive systems were used to...just had to integrate the canned into the dry, little by little, slowly each day. Now I'm working on getting them switched from canned to raw...whole 'nother story. :roll:

Anyways, yes the litter mixture works great...if you try it, let me know how it works for you!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> This worked for my particular circumstances (the matt has channels along its length and by the time they reach the cat door 99% of the litter should be gone.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5059249800_8c13cc4e99_b.jpg


I didn't realize it would have the channels in it. So if that's the case and it's inexpensive as well, that definitely seems to be the better bargain. 

Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> As far as I know, dry isn't a leading cause of soft poop, but it is a factor in many other kitty health issues of the bad variety.
> Anyways, yes the litter mixture works great...if you try it, let me know how it works for you!


Thanks for clarifying that. Although, Emma's problem contributes to her occasional soft stuff, I just wanted to make sure of that. 

Yes, if I can find the litter you're speaking of, I'll let you know how we like it. I plan on going on an errand run today or tomorrow! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

KKdaniels said:


> Yes, if I can find the litter you're speaking of, I'll let you know how we like it. I plan on going on an errand run today or tomorrow! Thanks again for your help!


Yay! Well good luck in your search, and let me know how it goes.


----------

